# Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"​*
Wenn man so das Forum vom Anglerboard durchliest oder sich vergegenwärtigt, was man am, Wasser so alles erlebt,  gibt es (mindestens)  zwei grundsätzliche Arten der Angler.

1.:
Die einen, die schlicht sagen, ruhig sein und einfach machen was man will und für richtig hält ..

2.:
Die anderen die sagen, warum verstecken, wir tun vielleicht Gesetzwidriges, aber nichts Unrechtes.

Beim Angeln ist das ja definitiv so,  es gibt so viele unsinnige und restriktive, anglerfeindliche Gesetze und Regeln, dass sich wohl nur eine absolute Minderheit grundsätzlich an alle Regeln und Gesetze hält.
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Wer gegen ein Gesetz verstößt, ist zuerst mal ein Gesetzesbrecher, ein Krimineller.

Es gibt natürlich auch Gesetze, Regularien und Traditionen, deren Sinnhaftigkeit (zu Recht) von vielen in Frage gestellt wird.

Wer dann nicht gleich eine Revolution entfachen will, sondern auf eine mögliche Einsicht von Gesetzgebern und Regelfanatikern  setzt, greift dann oft zum Mittel des „zivilen Ungehorsams“.

Also das bewusste Übertreten von Gesetzen – unter in Kauf nehmen einer möglichen juristischen Verfolgung -  um dadurch auf Missstände aufmerksam zu machen.

Andere wiederum scheinen sich sowieso eher am gesunden Menschenverstand denn an Gesetze und Regeln zu halten, je nach jeweiligem Bereich.

Eine Frage ist da, wie weit geht der Angler?

Handelt man nur nach gesundem Menschenverstand statt nach Recht und Gesetz und Regeln und Regularien, wenn man meint nicht erwischt zu werden?

Oder ist man bereit, als „zivil Ungehorsamer“ auch entsprechende Sanktionen in Kauf zu nehmen, um durch eine Verhandlung so einen Fall in die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen??

Ist es gerechtfertigt, sich beim Angeln einfach über viele der unsinnigen und anglerfeindlichen Gesetze und Reglungen hinwegzusetzen?

Oder ist man dann gleich ein Krimineller?

Und wenn man weiß – sei es wenn man ehrlich zu sich selber ist, oder weil man bei anderen beobachtet, dass diese Regeln oft eher  großzügiger auslegen – dass trotz dieses fast flächendeckenden “Nichteinhaltens von Regeln“  in der Praxis trotzdem nicht der Untergang des anglerischen Abendlandes in Deutschland stattgefunden hat, was bedeutet das dann?

Und gibt einem dies das „moralische“ Recht, unsinnige Gesetze und Regeln zu ignorieren (der Kernpunkt des zivilen Ungehorsams), oder öffnet man damit der anglerischen Anarchie Tür und Tor??

Oder besser einfach schweigen und sich nicht an die Regeln halten bzw. nur die, die man selber für sinnvoll hält?

Da wohl mit einfachen, einheitlichen, weniger und dafür sinnvolleren Regeln kaum zu rechnen ist..

Gesetze, Regeln, Moral hin oder her, kaum ein Angler geht doch wirklich aus der gesetzlich bis jetzt einzig zulässigen Motivation der Verwertung oder Hege angeln.
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101

Und wer hält sich schon an so irre Regelungen wie das Abknüppelgebot in Bayern?

Ich kenne viele Angler in Bayern, die auch selber für sich entscheiden, welchen Fisch sie mitnehmen und die nicht einfach jeden nicht geschonten Fisch töten.

Genauso das Nachtangelverbot in B-W. Jeder weiss, an welchen Gewässern deswegen kontrolliert wird - an den anderen wird genauso nachts geangelt wie woanders...

Und wie es mit den vielen Veranstaltungen aussieht, die man als Hege/Traditions/Königsangeln etc. bezeichnet, die aber natürlich nichts als Angeln mit klarem Wettbewerbscharakter sind, dazu brauche ich auch nix weiter zu schreiben, das weiss auch jeder..

Ebenso wie beim Verbot von Boilies dann eben (mehr oder weniger flächendeckend) Pellets oder Frolic verwendet wird.

Oder bei Fütterverbot dann mit der Feeder geangelt wird oder eben nachts ein Platz mal richtig vorgefüttert wird...


Oder nochmal anders gefragt:
Ist nicht jeder Angler für sich ein kleiner Anarchist, der wenigstens ein bisschen persönliche Freiheit und Entscheidung beim Angeln noch für sich in Anspruch nimmt?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Hallo miteinander,

nach meiner Meinung hilft es ungemein weiter, wenn man sich ernsthaft und tiefschürfend mit der Frage auseinander setzt, wo her den der "gesunde" Menschenverstand, das moralische Recht und das im Gesetzesblatt niedergeschriebene Recht kommen.

Einfach nur mal nachdenken - jeder für sich selbst.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Es gibt mehrere Abstufungen-Regeln aus den Fischerreirechtes-verstösst jemand dagegen-klar Kriminell-da Anklage ect.

Dann gibt es Gemeinschaften, die sich dazu extra Regeln aufgestellt haben -hält man sich daran nicht-ist es nicht kriminell aber jeder kann mal im Lexikon nachschauen wie Leute genannt werden die sich an Regeln der Gesellschaft nicht halten wollen.

Das letzte sind Unsinnige Regeln die unter der den Missbrauch von Macht aus niederen Beweggründen eingeführt wurden-da währe Ungehorsamkeit angebracht-aber auch die Bereitschaft selber Verantwortung zu tragen und mal A***** in der Hose haben und selber wählen lassen.


----------



## pike-81 (21. Mai 2014)

Moinsen!
Mir ist mein Hobby einfach zu wichtig. 
Würde nie meinen Schein riskieren, und bewußt gegen Regeln verstoßen. 
Und es regt mich richtig auf, wenn ich es bei anderen sehe. 
Ob sie nun ins Schongebiet fahren, oder einen lebenden Köderfisch schleppen. 
Beides gerade wieder am Wochenende an zwei verschiedenen Seen erlebt. 
Einfach unnötig und alle anderen werden dann durch noch härtere Vorschriften bestraft. 
Dann fahre ich lieber ein paar Kilometer bis zu einem passenden Revier. 
Petri


----------



## vermesser (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Anarchist. Vieles is einfach Schwachsinn.

Da wir aber hier an vielen Gewässern weitgehend relativ gute Regelungen haben, ist eine Übertretung selten nötig.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Es gibt leider noch einen dritten Typus: den Blockwart.

 Er ist i.d.R. eine Unterart des von Thomas genannten Typ 1; er selbst biegt natürlich auch jede Menge unsinniger Regelungen. 
 Bei den wenigen, die er selbst einhält, achtet er aber peinlichst auf alle Anderen, weist diese zurecht oder scheixxt sie an.
 Er schafft somit ein eigenes Regelwerk, nicht nur für sich, was völlig ok wäre, sondern vor allem für Andere.

 Und zum Thema:

 Der zivile Ungehorsam ist ja eigentlich eine schöne Sache. Scheixx auf widersinnige Regeln, selbst entscheiden was man tut und die Klappe halten.

 Was leider übersehen wird:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wohl mit einfachen, einheitlichen, weniger und dafür sinnvolleren Regeln kaum zu rechnen ist..


Nein, im Gegenteil, es ist mit ständigen Verschärfungen zu rechnen.
Und da die, die Regeln aufstellen, davon ausgehen, dass doch alle sie bereits einhalten, stürzt das ganze Lügenkartenhaus dann zusammen, wenn das alles tatsächlich mal durchgesetzt, kontrolliert & sanktioniert wird.

 Deswegen gilt es offen Widerstand zu leisten, an den Grundfesten des Irrsinns zu rütteln _(z.B. daran, dass Fische unter Wirbeltiere nach TierSchG fallen)_, auch wenn es noch so aussichtslos ist.
 Genau dies erwarte ich von Interessensvertretungen _(ich benutze bewusst nicht das böse V-Wort)_.

 Wer zurück blickt, kann nur zu dem Urteil kommen, dass die Politik des ständigen Nachgebens, damit es nicht noch schlimmer wird, gescheitert ist, denn es wurde & wird immer schlimmer.


----------



## GeorgeB (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



> Thomas schrieb:
> 
> Beim Angeln ist das ja definitiv so,  es gibt so viele unsinnige und  restriktive, anglerfeindliche Gesetze und Regeln, dass sich wohl nur  eine absolute Minderheit grundsätzlich an alle Regeln und Gesetze hält.



Das ist nicht nur beim Angeln so. Das gilt fürs ganze Leben. 

Ein vernünftiger Mensch weiß i.d.R. sehr genau, wo es auf Einhaltung von Vorschriften ankommt, und wo man Fünfe gerade sein lassen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur beim Angeln so. Das gilt fürs ganze Leben.


Klar, aber hier ist halt nun mal ein Forum für Angler....


----------



## Fattony (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Unwissenheit schützt ja bekanntlich vor Strafe nicht! Ist mir auch vollkommen klar. Trotzdem angel ich so wie ich es gelernt habe. Das heißt jetzt nicht das ich mit lebenden Köderfisch angle etc. aber ich halte mich sicherlich nicht penibelst genau an jede einzelne Vorschrift.

Mir geht es darum in der Natur zu sein und gleichzeitig diese mit ihren vielen Facetten zu schützen und zu pflegen. 

Also Typ 1, ich bin ruhig und halte mich an meine eigenen Vorschriften. Ich kann damit leben und ich werde sie auch weiterhin einhalten. Wo ich aber sehr genau bin ist bei Brittelmaß & Schonzeit! 

Streitpunkt Nr.1 ist bei mir noch immer das zerstücken/vergraben von untermaßigen Fischen wo die Mitnahme nicht gestattet ist. Hier würde ich mich als Mörder und nicht als Jäger fühlen.


----------



## bombe20 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

ich habe für meinen angelschein, wie für meinen führerschein, verhältnismäßig viel geld bezahlt und bin daher auch bemüht beides zu behalten. manchmal erfordert es aber die situation, bestehende regelungen bewusst zu übertreten. leichter fällt das ganze natürlich, wenn einem die zu übertretende regelung unsinnig und überzogen erscheint. man darf sich eben nicht erwischen lassen.
aber die regulierungswut hier in deutschland ist schon recht ätzend.
als einer von den regelungen direkt betroffenen, fällt mir die szene aus dem zug in -die mumie kehrt zurück- ein: "...dies ist verflucht und das ist verflucht...".


----------



## GeorgeB (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



> Fattony schrieb:
> Streitpunkt Nr.1 ist bei mir noch immer das zerstücken/vergraben von  untermaßigen Fischen wo die Mitnahme nicht gestattet ist. Hier würde ich  mich als Mörder und nicht als Jäger fühlen.



Gutes Beispiel. Da wird über 90% der Bevölkerung mit dir einer Meinung sein. Ist halt eine dieser beknackten Vorschriften, die es aber wohl leider geben muss, damit nicht zu viele untermaßige Fische "unabsichtlich verletzt" werden, und im Kochtopf landen.

Wo du fremd bist, musst du die Regel einhalten. Wo vernünftige Menschen dich kennen, und wissen, dass du nicht betrügst, wird man dir "glauben", dass du den Fisch zu Hause vergraben wolltest, und dein Verhalten nicht sanktionieren. Ohne groß darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## Fattony (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Ganz genau! Wobei man hier (ganz deiner Meinung) auch differenzieren muss. Angel ich in meinem Hausgewässer das ein kleiner Bach ist oder befische ich die Donau etc. wo Kontrolleure unterwegs sind? Natürlich sind bei uns auch welche unterwegs, aber die kennt man ja privat auch. 

Es ist halt immer eine persönliche Sache und die muss man selbst entscheiden. Eine how-to Anleitung gibt es hier nicht. Jeder muss das mit sich selbst und seinem Gewissen vereinbaren.


----------



## Trollwut (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Ich glaube hier is weitere Differenzierung notwendig.
In wievielen anderen Bereichen des Lebens werden denn noch Gesetze übertreten?
Sowohl von Anglern, als auch von nichtangler.

Telefonieren am Steuer, zu schnell fahren, bei Rot über die Straße gehn, Rauchen am rauchfreien Bahnhof, Halten im Halteverbot, Fahrradfahrn in Fußgängerzonen, etc.

Die Liste lässt sich endlos erweitern. Warum also darauf zurückschließen, dass Angler Kriminelle sind. Irgendwo übertritt jeder die geltenden Gesetze, ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## Sherminator (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Moin,

mein größter Stein des anstosses momentan sind zum einen  meist irgendwelche halbstarken, die garantiert nicht in Besitz eine  Fischereierlaubnis sind die sich noch selber aus Youtube und co  profilieren und dann ohne Kescher Abhakmatte oder sonstigem Equipment  Fische landen von denen andere Träumen und die dann im besten Fall  released werden.
Denen sollte man mal auf den Pelz Rücken.
Mein  aha Erlebniss hatte ich wo ich mal an einem Gewässer mit Gastkarte  fischen war, hatte die Karte daheim vergessen was ja menschlich mal  passieren kann aber anstatt zu sagen ok pass auf wir können das nicht  überprüfen wir haben hier hausrecht pack deinen Kram und klar das morgen  im Vereinsheim, nein man wird zu 2 festgehalten die Polizei wird hinzu  gezogen und da es an einem Samstag war wurde auch noch mein Gerät bis  der Sachverhalt am Montag geklärt war eingezogen.
Wohlgemerkt ich hatte alle anderen Papiere und Ausweis dabei!
Ich  finde da hört der Spass dann mehr als auf und da wundert man sich dann  an anderer Stelle das einige gewissenhafte Angler mal hier und da Regeln  und Gesetze etwas dehnen.
Ich selber halte es so das so lange man am  Wasser noch einen netten Plausch halten kann und sich jeder  weitestgehend benimmt und nicht wild alkoholisiert rumrandaliert oder  arg zuviel Müll da lässt, ist mir das eins.
Ich würde auch keinen  An********n ausser es ist jetzt wirklich etwas wo ich sage das kann ich  so gar nicht mit mir vereinbaren und man kann ja auch so einfach mal das  Gespräch suchen evtl fruchtet es oder auch nicht.

Ansonsten  haben wir alle irgendwann mal angefangen und Angeln sollte ein  Hobby/Sport sein der Leute zusammenbringt und nicht noch ein Stein des  anstosses im sowieso schon viel zu hektischen Alltag sein (auch wenn es  einem gerade viele nichtfischereischeininhaber nicht immer leich machen)

In dem Sinne euch allen immer Tigt lines


----------



## ronram (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Als Angler ist es, so würde ich behaupten, nicht möglich sich an absolute alle Regeln  zu halten. 
Man tangiert ja nicht nur das jeweilige Landesfischereigesetzt, sowie das Tierschutzgesetz, sondern noch eine ganze Palette an weiteren Regeln.

Vielleicht hat man ja beim letzten Angelausflug nicht den Waldweg/Trampelpfad benutzt, sondern ist durchs Gebüsch gegangen, um an die gewünschte Stelle zu gelangen und hat dabei ohne es zu wissen eine geschütze Pflanze zertrampelt.
Oder man hat da geparkt, wo man es eigentlich nicht darf. 
Oder man hat ein Messer mit zum Angeln genommen, das unter das Trageverbot fällt und hat es gesetzeswidrig auf dem Weg zum Angeln nicht in einem verschlossen Behältnis transportiert.
Oder man ist mit fangfertigem Angelgerät an See A vorbei um an See B zu gelangen, wo man angeln darf.
Usw....


Wenn man es aber nicht so weit definiert, also nur auf die Regeln, die das Angeln unmittelbar betreffen, beschränkt...ja, dann wird es auch schwierig alles einzuhalten.
So hat sicher kein Angler (oder kaum einer) eine Schaufel bei sich um einen untermaßigen Fisch, der getötet werden musste, zu vergraben (NRW). (Gut, man kann immer noch argumentieren, dass man ja auch mit den Händen ein Loch buddeln kann...Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.)

Naja, was ich damit sagen will ist, dass man sich ersteinmal die Frage stellen sollte:
Ergibt die Regel XY überhaupt einen Sinn?
Ist diese Vorschrift gerechtfertigt?

Und weiter:
Kann ich ein Überschreiten dieser Vorschrift mit meiner Moral-/Wertvorstellung vereinbaren? 
Ist ein überschreiten vielleicht sogar sinnvoll?
Deckt sich das mit der allgemein vorherrschenden Wertvorstellung?
Drohen mir Konsequenzen?/Interessiert sich jemand dafür?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



> und da wundert man sich dann an anderer Stelle das einige gewissenhafte Angler mal hier und da Regeln und Gesetze etwas dehnen.


Wenn also gerade der "gewissenhafte Angler" die Regeln nach seinem Gusto "dehnt, hatte ich wohl nicht so unrecht, dass wohl jeder Angler die Regeln und Gesetze für sich auslegt, wie er sie für richtig hält oder nicht - also doch alles Anarchisten?

Es herrscht also doch mehr oder weniger Angelanarchie am Wasser.

Was natürlich angesichts der Kontrolldichte kaum verwunderlich ist...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898

Bis jetzt für mich ein interessanter Einblick in die Anglerseele...........


----------



## Purist (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn also gerade der "gewissenhafte Angler" die Regeln nach seinem Gusto "dehnt, hatte ich wohl nicht so unrecht, dass wohl jeder Angler die Regeln und Gesetze für sich auslegt, wie er sie für richtig hält oder nicht - also doch alles Anarchisten?
> 
> Es herrscht also doch mehr oder weniger Angelanarchie am Wasser.



Du solltest eher fragen, welche Gesetze und Regeln jeder nach seinem Gewissen auslegt, und welche eher nicht. Eine Angelanarchie haben wir wohl kaum, solange Erlaubnis- und Fischereischeine erworben werden, und sich viele an die meisten Regeln und Gesetze halten oder, wie es wohl juristisch passender wäre: versuchen sich daran zu halten...

Wobei man natürlich immer unterscheiden muss: Von wem geht das Gesetz/die Regelung aus?

Im Straßenverkehr geht's doch kaum anders zu, Geschwindigkeitsübertretungen sind genauso an der Tagesordnung wie falsche Beladung. Da im Straßenverkehr, von Brennpunkten abgesehen, auch kaum kontrolliert wird, herrscht dort auch Anarchie.. oder eher doch nicht, weil die meisten Vergehen simple Ordnungswidrigkeiten sind, genauso wie beim Angeln. Wer erwischt wird, zahlt, fertig. Wer's dann noch übertreibt, mit seinem Verhalten vielleicht sogar Unfälle baut, hat mit Strafen zu rechnen, die über den Bußgeldkatalog hinaus gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



> Du solltest eher fragen, welche Gesetze und Regeln jeder nach seinem Gewissen auslegt, und welche eher nicht.


Wieso denn?

Alle Regeln und Gesetze gelten für alle am jeweiligen Gewässer..

Oder gibt es Angler, die davon ausgeschlossen sind, Regeln und Gesetze beim Angeln zu beachten?



> Eine Angelanarchie haben wir wohl kaum, solange Erlaubnis- und Fischereischeine erworben werden,


Hört sich nach Ablasshandel an ;-)))


----------



## ronram (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Zwischen Straftaten,  Ordnungswidrigkeitein und anderen Vorschriften zu differenzieren halte ich für notwendig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Also dann, damit ich das richtig verstehe:
Nur Straftaten sind beim Angeln zu vermeiden, andere Regeln zu brechen ist kein Problem?

Und was ist, wenn bei einer Reform aus einer Owi eine Straftat wird?

"Darf" man die dann weiterhin nicht beachten oder muss man die dann beachten, weil jetzt Straftat?

Oder bleibt es doch nur das Problem des möglichen "Erwischtwerdens", da sich eh nur eine Minderheit wirklich an die Regeln und Gesetze hält beim Angeln?


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn also gerade der "gewissenhafte Angler" die Regeln nach seinem Gusto "dehnt, hatte ich wohl nicht so unrecht, dass wohl jeder Angler die Regeln und Gesetze für sich auslegt, wie er sie für richtig hält oder nicht - also doch alles Anarchisten?



In meinen Augen noch lange kein Anarchismus...


Zumals es genug "gewissenhafte" Angler gibt, die mal eine Gesetzeslage "dehnen", ohne dabei gravierende Verstöße zu begehen.


----------



## ronram (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also dann, damit ich das richtig verstehe:
> Nur Straftaten sind beim Angeln zu vermeiden, andere Regeln zu brechen ist kein Problem?
> 
> Und was ist, wenn bei einer Reform aus einer Owi eine Straftat wird?
> ...





Aber die Qualität des Regelbruchs ist doch eine ganz andere, wenn man sich ordnungswidrig verhält oder gegen Konditionen des Fischereierlaubinsvetrags verstößt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



> Zumals es genug "gewissenhafte" Angler gibt, die mal eine Gesetzeslage "dehnen", ohne dabei gravierende Verstöße zu begehen.


Aber die Mißachtung von Gesetzen und das leben nach eigenen, selber definierten Regeln, das beschreibt doch gerade den Begriff des Anarchismus..

Und zu was gibts dann überhaupt Gesetze Regeln, wenn jeder selber entscheidet, welche er beachtet und welche "gedehnt" werden können, weil nicht so gravierend?



> Aber die Qualität des Regelbruchs ist doch eine ganz andere, wenn man sich ordnungswidrig verhält oder gegen Konditionen des Fischereierlaubinsvetrags verstößt.


Siehe meine Frage oben:
Was ist dann, wenn bei einer Reform aus einer OWI eine Straftat wird - dann ists von einem auf den Tag eine andere "Qualität" bei genau gleicher "Tat"??

Regeln und Gesetze also doch nur nach eigenem Gusto befolgen???


----------



## ronram (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Gegenfrage:
Wieso machen Leute Gesetze fürs Angeln, die keine Ahnung davon haben?

(Rhetorische Frage...ich kenne den Gesetzgebungsprozess)


----------



## ronram (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Ich möchte dir da auch gar nicht widersprechen.
Regeln sind prinzipiell dazu da eingehalten zu werden.

Probleme gibt es erst, wenn diese Regeln in der Praxis nicht den Zweck erfüllen,  für den sie gedacht sind.


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber die Mißachtung von Gesetzen und das leben  nach eigenen, selber definierten Regeln, das beschreibt doch gerade den  Begriff des Anarchismus..
> 
> Und zu was gibts dann überhaupt Gesetze Regeln, wenn jeder selber  entscheidet, welche er beachtet und welche "gedehnt" werden können, weil  nicht so gravierend?
> 
> ...




Das heißt ja nicht, dass man grundlegend jedes Gesetz missachtet. 
Ein Angler, der sein Messer nicht dabei hat, dies aber teilweise Vorschrift ist, müsste in meinen Augen deshalb nicht seinen Schein abgeben, wenn er denn weiter fischt (nur ein spontanes Beispiel). Wer allerdings einen Zander in der Schonzeit abschlägt und am besten schon filetiert neben sich liegen hat,... naja etc.
Deshalb kann man das ganze nicht pauschalisieren finde ich.

Zumal man zwischen Regeln und Gesetzen noch ausdifferenzieren muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



ronram schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:
> Wieso machen Leute Gesetze fürs Angeln, die keine Ahnung davon haben?



Das ist eine gute Frage (wie für alle Gesetze) - aber unerheblich für die Frage hier....

Ob man diese Gesetze bewusst mißachtet und Strafen in Kauf nimmt als Akt zivilen Ungehorsams, oder nur da Gesetze und Regeln mißachtet, wo man meint nicht erwischt zu werden und ansonsten schön die Schnauze hält......

Denn die Regeln und Gesetze wurden  nun mal - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend ;-)) - rechtskräftig erlassen und sind von allen und immer zu befolgen.

Weil sich sonst eben die Frage stellt:
Anarchist?
Krimineller?
Zivil Ungehorsamer?


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Oder nochmal anders gefragt:
> Ist nicht jeder Angler für sich ein kleiner Anarchist, der wenigstens ein bisschen persönliche Freiheit und Entscheidung beim Angeln noch für sich in Anspruch nimmt?



Nä, meiner Meinung nach kann ich ein bisschen persönliche Freiheit und Entscheidung beim Angeln noch für mich in Anspruch nehmen, auch ohne gleich Anarchist zu sein.


Grüße JK


----------



## ronram (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Wenn du die Frage so stellst, in Anbetracht deiner Definition von Anarchie,  sind Angler wohl eher Anarchisten. 

Gesetze und Regeln, die rechtskräftig erlassen wurden verlieren allerdings gehörig an Autorität,  wenn man keine Sanktionen zu befürchten hat.
Und das dürfte beim Angeln ein ganz wichtiger Punkt sein.
- wegen mangelnden Kontrollen
- weils oft wegen Geringfügigkeit nicht weiter verfolgt wird


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



> Nä, meiner Meinung nach kann ich ein bisschen persönliche Freiheit und Entscheidung beim Angeln noch für mich in Anspruch nehmen, auch ohne gleich Anarchist zu sein.


Bist du dann eher ein Krimineller oder ein zivil Ungehorsamer, wenn Du das nicht als Anarchie siehst, nach seinen eigenen Regeln statt nach denen des Staates zu leben??
;-)))


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Weil sich sonst eben die Frage stellt:
> Anarchist?
> Krimineller?
> Zivil Ungehorsamer?



oder einfach normaler Mensch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Interessant finde ich auch - davon ab - wie sehr man rauslesen kann, dass selbst Angler, die auf der einen Seite auf manche strikt Regeln bestehen (Schein kaufen, Schonzeiten, Entnahmemenge etc.) auf der andere Seite andere Regeln und Gesetze für übertretensmöglich halten.

Obwohl die ja vom gleichen Gesetzgeber nach den gleichen Regeln kommen.

Sich also der Angler doch seine eigenen, persönlichen Regeln macht??

Und auf deren strikte Einhaltung immer dann besteht, wenns andere trifft?

Aber wenns ihn dann selber treffen würde, dann über sinnlose Gesetze schimpft?


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Tzja, halt alles subjektive Geschöpfe. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Anarchischten ;-))


----------



## ronram (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auf deren strikte Einhaltung immer dann besteht, wenns andere trifft?
> 
> Aber wenns ihn dann selber treffen würde, dann über sinnlose Gesetze schimpft?



Genau das konnte ich aus den bisherigen Posts nicht rauslesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Deswegen waren das auch Fragen zu dem, was ich bisher rauslesen konnte (siehe die Fragezeichen)..

Dass eben Gesetze vielleicht von Leuten gemacht werden, die vom Angeln nicht viel Ahnung haben und (viele) Angler deswegen nach ihren eigenen Regeln und Gesetzen beim Angeln leben - also entweder Anarchisten sind, Kriminelle oder zivil Ungehorsame.

Je nach der Motivation ihrer Gesetzesbrüche und unabhängig vom Erwischt werden (weil ein Gesetzesbruch ja nicht erst zum Gesetzesbruch wird, wenn man erwischt wird, sondern dann halt erst möglicherweise sanktioniert. Aber schon die Tat ist ja der Gesetzes/Regelbruch).


----------



## ronram (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Hm, dann vielleicht alles drei.


----------



## jranseier (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Deswegen gilt es offen Widerstand zu leisten, an den Grundfesten des Irrsinns zu rütteln _(z.B. daran, dass Fische unter Wirbeltiere nach TierSchG fallen)_, auch wenn es noch so aussichtslos ist.



Lt. Wikipedia _"sind Fische aquatisch lebende Wirbeltiere, die mit Kiemen atmen."_ Ich denke in jeder anderen Quelle wird das ebenso gesehen. Unter was fallen Fische denn deiner Meinung nach, wenn nicht unter Wirbeltiere? Das Problem ist doch, dass das TierSchG nicht genügend differenziert bei den Wirbeltieren, sondern alles in einen Topf schmeißt. Hier liegt das Problem.

Das zu Ändern ist in der Tat schwierig, wenn ich mir die Prozesse beim Gesetzgebungsverfahren (einschließlich Lobbyismus) in D so anschaue. Hier geht nur was über die Masse, und die ist nun mal nicht kritisch.



Fattony schrieb:


> Streitpunkt Nr.1 ist bei mir noch immer das zerstücken/vergraben von untermaßigen Fischen wo die Mitnahme nicht gestattet ist. Hier würde ich mich als Mörder und nicht als Jäger fühlen.



Wo bitte steht, dass Du untermaßige Fische vergraben musst? Das kann doch nur eine lokale Bestimmung sein, oder? Und sowas macht ja dann i.d.R. der Gewässerbewirtschafter, der ja selbst auch meist Angler ist ... Den sollte man dann vielleicht mal direkt darauf ansprechen, warum er das macht.

ranseier


----------



## ronram (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



jranseier schrieb:


> Lt. Wikipedia _"sind Fische aquatisch lebende Wirbeltiere, die mit Kiemen atmen."_ Ich denke in jeder anderen Quelle wird das ebenso gesehen. Unter was fallen Fische denn deiner Meinung nach, wenn nicht unter Wirbeltiere? Das Problem ist doch, dass das TierSchG nicht genügend differenziert bei den Wirbeltieren, sondern alles in einen Topf schmeißt. Hier liegt das Problem.
> 
> Das zu Ändern ist in der Tat schwierig, wenn ich mir die Prozesse beim Gesetzgebungsverfahren (einschließlich Lobbyismus) in D so anschaue. Hier geht nur was über die Masse, und die ist nun mal nicht kritisch.
> 
> ...



" Die in den §§ 1 bis 3 genannten Arten sind, wenn sie während der Schonzeiten oder vor Erreichen der Mindestmaße lebend dem Wasser entnommen werden, unverzüglich mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt ins Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen. Muss mit ihrem Eingehen gerechnet werden, sind sie zu töten und unverzüglich zu vergraben, sofern am Fanggewässer eine anderweitige Beseitigung nicht vorgeschrieben ist. Ihre Verwertung ist auch dann verboten, wenn sie tot angelandet werden."

Paragraph 4, Absatz 1 der Verordnung zum LFischG Nrw.


----------



## Purist (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso denn?
> 
> Alle Regeln und Gesetze gelten für alle am jeweiligen Gewässer..
> 
> Oder gibt es Angler, die davon ausgeschlossen sind, Regeln und Gesetze beim Angeln zu beachten?



...wieso? Weil du Gesetze/Regeln nach deren Relevanz bewerten darfst, gerade auch was die strafrechtliche Seite anbelangt. 
Ausgeschlossen ist da keiner.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hört sich nach Ablasshandel an ;-)))



..oder nach dem einfachen Prinzip, dass nur dort geerntet werden kann, wo zuvor auch gesäet wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



> Weil du Gesetze/Regeln nach deren Relevanz bewerten darfst, gerade auch was die strafrechtliche Seite anbelangt.


Wieso darf *ich* (oder irgendein anderer Angler/Bürger) die "Relevanz"  von rechtsstaatlich erlassenen Gesetzen und Regeln eigentlich bewerten??

Das macht doch der Gesetzgeber schon, wenn er Gesetze erlässt, oder?

Sonst würde er sie ja nicht erlassen....

Und dann hat man sich dran zu halten.

Oder man ist Anarchist, Krimineller oder zivil Ungehorsamer...

Hält man sich nicht dran, ist da ja nur noch die Frage nach der Motivation eines Gesetzes/Regelbruches maßgeblich, und nicht nach einer Relevanz.

Das ist nur wieder bei der Sanktionierung interessant und da schon vom Gesetzgeber festgelegt, in welchem Rahmen sich Behörden und/oder Gerichte bei der Sanktionierung zu bewegen haben.

Dennoch bleibt Gesetzes/Regelbruch eben schlicht Gesetzes/Regelbruch - unabhängig vom Erwischtwerden oder Strafe kriegen..


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Man, so schnell kann ich gar nicht lesen wie hier geschrieben wird, muß nebenbei auch noch ein bischen arbeiten.
Zum thema: dumme regeln und gesetze einhalten??? Darüber redet man doch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Anarchischt!
(gefällt mir)


----------



## jranseier (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



ronram schrieb:


> " Die in den §§ 1 bis 3 genannten Arten sind, wenn sie während der Schonzeiten oder vor Erreichen der Mindestmaße lebend dem Wasser entnommen werden, unverzüglich mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt ins Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen. Muss mit ihrem Eingehen gerechnet werden, sind sie zu töten und unverzüglich zu vergraben, sofern am Fanggewässer eine anderweitige Beseitigung nicht vorgeschrieben ist. Ihre Verwertung ist auch dann verboten, wenn sie tot angelandet werden."
> 
> Paragraph 4, Absatz 1 der Verordnung zum LFishG Nrw.



OK, gut zu wissen. In Bayern ist das anders geregelt:

_"Untermaßige oder während der Schonzeit gefangene lebensfähige Fische sind unverzüglich mit der zu ihrer Erhaltung erforderlichen Sorgfalt in dieselbe Gewässerstrecke zurückzusetzen."
_
Mehr ist nicht geregelt.

ranseier


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



> Mehr ist nicht geregelt.


Doch, dass alle nicht geschonten Fische abgeknüppelt werden müssen, steht auch in der Afvig in Bayern..

Ist wie mit dem verbuddeln:
Die einen sagen notwendig, die andern Unfug - so oder so ist es geltendes Recht, an das man sich zu halten hat....


----------



## jranseier (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, dass alle nicht geschonten Fische abgeknüppelt werden müssen, steht auch in der Afvig in Bayern..



Stimmt meiner Meinung nach so nicht ganz. Auch hier gibt es einen Gumminpuffer:
_
"(1) Fische der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten (Fische mit Schonzeit und/oder Schonmaß), die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels, unter Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts und nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten wieder ausgesetzt werden.
(2) Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden."_

Ich verstehe das so, dass wenn es ein Hegeziel gibt, auch Fische ohne Fangbeschränkungen nach (1) wieder ausgesetzt werden dürfen. Einfach so aussetzen geht nach (2) tatsächlich nicht. Also wenn ich nach (1) als Fischereiausübungsberechtigter ein Hegeziel angebe, so kann mir meiner Meinung nach keiner an den Karren fahren.

Ob die Regelung an sich sinnvoll ist, will ich hier nicht bewerten, da dies auf die übliche C&R-Diskussion hinaus läuft.

ranseier


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Das sieht selbst der Verband in Bayern anders, der zugegeben hat, dass nach dieser (ursprünglich auch vom Verband unterstützten) Regelung es dazu kommen kann, das Fische getötet werden MÜSSEN, die man eigentlich schonen sollte, weil ein Bewirtschafter (das ist der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte) z. B. vergessen hat die zu schonen.

Denn das ist dessen Sache, nicht die des Anglers und steht auch klar so im Gesetz und wurde auch so klar vom Gesetzgeber so gewollt (zuständig damals ein gewisser Herr Braun, siehe dazu unser Interview mit ihm: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032).


> * Danach ist nur der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte *zur Hege und damit zu entsprechenden Vorgaben berechtigt und verpflichtet.* Der Inhaber eines Erlaubnisscheins ist zu eigenständigen Entscheidungen und Maßnahmen bezüglich der Hege nicht befugt*


Klar und eindeutig:
Der Angler (Erlaubnisscheininhaber) darf NICHT entscheiden.
Er hat zu entnehmen, wenn der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte (Bewirtschafter) einen Fisch nicht geschont hat

Aber die Auslegung bleibt dann im Ernstfall dem Gericht überlassen, denn nicht Du (oder ich) entscheidest, was Recht und Gesetz ist (und mit Logik oder gesundem Menschenverstand hat das Recht schon gar nix zu tun) oder welches Gesetz wie relevant ist und wie befolgt werden muss.

Das machen Gesetzgeber, Strafverfolgungbehörden und Gerichte..

Als Angler hält man sich dran - oder anarchiert halt rum...

In dem Fall wär ich klar fürs anarchieren, kein verantwortungsbewusster Angler knüppelt einfach jeden nicht geschonten Fisch ab, sondern entnimmt die ihm passenden..

Und da stellt sich dann wieder die Frage:
Wer berechtigt uns denn, uns gegen sinnlose Gesetze verantwortungsbewusst zu verhalten?

Wir haben uns als Angler eben auch an sinnlose Gesetze zum Angeln zu halten..

Sonst:
Anarchist?
Krimineller?
zivil Ungehorsamer?
(PS: 
oder aus Unkenntnis, aber die schützt ja nicht vor Strafe)


----------



## jranseier (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Angler (Erlaubnisscheininhaber) darf NICHT entscheiden.
> Er hat zu entnehmen, wenn der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte (Bewirtschafter) einen Fisch nicht geschont hat



Völlig richtig, da ist mir eine kleine Verwechslung der Begrifflichkeiten unterlaufen. Interessant ist jedoch, dass sich dieser Hr. Braun in einem Schreiben nicht ganz so als Hardliner zeigt, wie in dem von Dir aufgeführten Interview.

Wäre interessant zu sehen was passiert, wenn einige Fischereiausübungsberechtigte strikte Hegeziele vorgeben, gegen die dann erst mal von Seiten des Staats geklagt werden müsste. Sind solche Fälle bekannt?

ranseier


----------



## Meefo 46 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Moin 

Ist ja sehr Interessant was da alles so geschrieben wurde ,

Aber in deiner Überschrift fehlt eins" Individualist "und das 

trifft zumindest auf mich zu .

Aber ich denke auch auf viele Angler deshalb sind wir meiner 

Meinung auch schlecht unter einen Hut zu bekommen.


Nur meine Meinung.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber die Mißachtung von Gesetzen und das leben nach eigenen, selber definierten Regeln, das beschreibt doch gerade den Begriff des Anarchismus..




Sry fürs Off Topic Thomas, aber da hast du ein Stück weit Unrecht. 
Der Begriff der Anarchie bezeichnet eine herrschaftslose Gesellschaftsordnung.
Oder wie Pierre Joseph Proudon mal sagte: 
"Anarchie ist Ordnung ohne Herrschaft.''

Der korrekte Begriff für die Missachtung von Regeln, Gesetzen und dem damit (nicht zwangsläufig) einhergehenden Chaos ist Anomie.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anomie


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ... an den Grundfesten des Irrsinns zu rütteln _(z.B. daran, dass Fische unter Wirbeltiere nach TierSchG fallen)_,...





jranseier schrieb:


> ... Das Problem ist doch, dass das TierSchG nicht genügend differenziert bei den Wirbeltieren, sondern alles in einen Topf schmeißt. Hier liegt das Problem.


Exakt das meinte ich, hab zu kurz & ungenau bei dem Beispiel formuliert.


----------



## Sneep (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Hallo,

Anarchist, Krimineller oder zivil Ungehorsamer von mir aus Blockwart. 
Die Leute sind alle alt genug das zu entscheiden.

Nur eine Bitte, 
wenn es denn mal schief gelaufen ist, heult euch nicht hier im Board aus und fordert von den andern dann bitte auch keine Solidarität.
Die bösen Umstände, die kaltherzigen Aufseher, die sinnlosen Gesetze sind es nicht immer schuld.
Jeder kennt die Regeln, so what.

Wenn ich für mich festlege, welche Bestimmungen ich beachte und welche nicht, muss ich damit rechnen, das ich auf Leute treffe, die dass so sehen wie es gemeint war.

snEEp


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Anarchist, Krimineller oder zivil Ungehorsamer von mir aus Blockwart.
> Die Leute sind alle alt genug das zu entscheiden.
> ...



Sehr schön und treffend geschrieben.:m


----------



## schwarzbarsch (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"​*



Trifft auf mich wohl (fast) alles zu. 

Ich angel ausschließlich weil es mir unheimlich viel Spaß macht und Freude bringt - also kriminell!

Ich setze so gut wie jeden Fisch zurück (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) - also kriminell (zumindest aber ziviler Ungehorsam)!

Nachts angel ich ebenfalls - also wohl anarchistisches Verhalten (oder doch auch kriminell bzw. ziviler Ungehorsam?)

Jedenfalls kann ich mein tun absolut mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren.

Eines finde ich allerdings wirklich kriminell, und zwar Angler die ihren Müll überall rumliegen lassen (sorry fürs off topic)


----------



## joedreck (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Im Allgemeinen hat der Gesetzgeber ja schon mit der Einstufung (Straftat, OWI) die Gewichtung der einzelnen Vorschriften vorgenommen. 
Nicht jeder Mensch in Deutschland ist somit Kriminell, Anarchist (Anomist) oder gar zivil ungehorsam. Ziviler Ungehorsam ist meiner Meinung nach eh ein Ausdruck der viel zu häufig von den deutschen Gutmenschen benutzt und somit ausgehöhlt wurde. 

Unter den Straftaten und OWIs kommen dann die Regelungen der Fischereiausübungsberechtigten. 

Jetzt kommt die Frage:

Wie stuft ihr die deutschen Bürger ein?

Jemand hält sich nicht an deine Regeln, die du im Haus aufstellst (zb Schuhe ausziehen) - kriminell, zivil ungehorsam, Anarchist?

Jemand fährt trotz Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung von 50Kmh halt 60Kmh - kriminell, zivil ungehorsam, Anarchist?

Jemand klaut in einem Laden - kriminell, zivil ungehorsam, Anarchist?


Wie schon häufig geschrieben wurde muss meiner Meinung nach stark differenziert werden. 

Das Wort kriminell bezeichnet (lt. einer Meinung) eine Person, welche gegen einen Straftatbestand verstößt. Verstößt nun jemand gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, ist dieser somit kriminell. 

Beim zivilen Ungehorsam geht es darum Vorschriften (egal welcher Priorität) BEWUSST zu übertreten um auf diese vermeintlich falsche Vorschrift öffentlich aufmerksam zu machen. Das ist also stark vom Motiv abhängig. Wenn man bei YouTube zb ein Video einstellt in dem man bewusst Fische fängt um diese wieder zurück zu setzen, ist das 1. kriminell und 2. nicht zwingend ziviler Ungehorsam.

Und bei der Anomie (Anarchie) geht es einfach darum, dass man die geltenden Vorschriften einfach nicht anerkennt, weil einem das System nicht passt. 


Somit kommt es entscheidend auf den Verstoß an. Jeder der bewusst C&R betreibt ist laut Definition und Rechtssprechung als kriminell einzustufen. 

Bei vielen Verstößen die keinen Straftatbestand darstellen fehlt mindestens eine Einstufung. 

Denn fahre ich ans Wasser und stelle dort fest, dass ich den vorgeschriebenen Unterfangkescher vergessen habe und angle trotzdem (vll mit Wathose und lande Fische per Hand), bin ich weder kriminell, noch zivil ungehorsam oder Anomist. 

Eine strikte Einteilung in diese Kategorien ist somit nicht möglich. 

Ich schließe mich dem "Individualist" an. Ich verstoße zwar gegen eine Regel, möchte aber nicht, dass das Keschergebot aufgehoben wird und der Sinn des Keschers ist grundsätzlich auch einleuchtend. 
Es gibt aber in diesem einen Moment auf Grund meiner Wathose keinen vernünftigen Grund warum ich nicht angeln sollte.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



ronram schrieb:


> Regeln sind prinzipiell dazu da eingehalten zu werden.



Bei diesem Satz schaudert es mich!

Er erklärt die Regel als Selbstzweck, bzw. als Dressurübung...

:mDas mag bei der Hundeabrichtung oder der Grunderziehung von Kleinkindern zwar noch seine Berechtigung haben, aber nicht bei (halbwegs) mündigen Erwachsenen!

Regeln sind eigentlich dazu da, um Probleme und Konflikte im sozialen Leben zu vermeiden!
Z.B. um eine gerechte Verteilung von Gütern zu sichern, eine Übernutzung zu verhindern, oder Schäden abzwehren.

Wer den Sinn einer Regel verstanden hat, sollte auch in der Lage sein, zu beurteilen, ob ihre Einhaltung in der jeweiligen Situation erforderlich ist, oder sogar kontraproduktiv ist.

Beispiele:
Ein Mindestmaß besteht, um den Bestand zu erhalten.
:mWer jetzt einen Küchenfisch fangen möchte, aber einen minimal untermaßigen (aber nicht mehr lebensfähigen) Fisch fängt und ihn (wie es die Regel vorschreibt) entsorgt und dann den Küchenfisch entnimmt, verhält sich also zwar regelkonform, aber handelt er "richtiger", als derjenige, der den Untermaßigen mitnimmt und verspeist und dafür keinen weiteren Fisch entnimmt?!?

:mEin Fußgänger will eine Straße überqueren, an der eine Ampel steht.
Er könnte leicht vor den, noch weit entfernten Autos über die Straße gehen (es ist kein Kind in Sichtweite), aber er drückt brav den Knopf und wartet, bis die Ampel  grün zeigt.
Die Autofahrer müssen deswegen anhalten.


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. Mai 2014)

*Schlechten Fisch gegessen ? Langeweile ? *

Kann den Sinn vieler Textpassagen des Threaderöffnungstextes nicht nachvollziehen. Grund: Gerade weil der Threaderöffner Admin Thomas9904, an vielen Stellen im Forum immer vorbildlich sinngemäß schrieb, "Wer Vorschriften einhält brauch nicht zu lamentieren".  
Dieser Thread spiegelt für mich nun das Gegenteil von Vorbildfunktion wieder ! Es gibt wohl wirklich genug Stoffel, die Gesetze aus reinem Mutwillen brechen, da muss man hier nicht noch zusätzlich manch pubertären Jugendlichen oder Zugereisten, in deren Ländern es mitunter gar keine Angelvorschriften gibt, eine Steilvorlage fürs Rowdytum bieten.


----------



## Tom (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Guten Morgen allerseits............

In kleinen Dingen bin ich zum Teil Anarchist, in großen Dingen Gesetzestreu, weil ich es für wichtig halte. Die Frage, die sich daraus ergibt: Wo ist die Grenze zwischen kleinen und großen Dingen! Das muss jeder  für sich selber ausloten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl wirklich genug Stoffel, die Gesetze aus reinem Mutwillen brechen, da muss man hier nicht noch zusätzlich manch pubertären Jugendlichen oder Zugereisten, in deren Ländern es mitunter gar keine Angelvorschriften gibt, eine Steilvorlage fürs Rowdytum bieten.



ok., dann nehm ich eben auch neben Anarchisten, Kriminellen oder zivil Ungehorsamen (die ich ja als Kategorien für ALLE Gesetzes/Regelbrecher beim Angeln schon eingeführt hatte in die Diskussion)  den "Rowdy" mit in die Fragestellung auf...

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass sich die Mehrzahl der Angler und auch gerade der organisierten Angelfischer nicht an an alle Gesetze, Regeln und Vorschriften beim Angeln hält?

Gerade in Vereinen wird ja intern oft gerne "weggesehen", wenn Regeln oder Gesetze "gedehnt" werden, wie hier ja so schön geschrieben wurde (z. B. lebende Köfis, Schonzeiten, Schonmaße, Mengenbegrenzungen, Besatzmaßnahmen etc.) ... 

Meinst Du jetzt gerade die mit den "Rowdies"?

Oder sind die "Rowdies" immer nur die anderen????



dertomac schrieb:


> Die Frage, die sich daraus ergibt: Wo ist die Grenze zwischen kleinen und großen Dingen! Das muss jeder  für sich selber ausloten.


Hab ich das richtig verstanden:
Du siehst dann Regeln und Gesetze eher als unverbindliche Vorschläge, bei denen sich jeder selber aussuchen kann, welche er für richtig hält und beachten will??


----------



## thomas1602 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Sommerloch?????
> 
> Leute geht Angeln!


bin auf Arbeit, da kann man mal ein bisl stöbern 
@topic
ich finde es ganz spannend, parallel zu diesem Thread ist in einem anderem Forum ein ziemlich genau der selbe Thread eröffnet worden, nur über das Fahrradfahren, auch da sind die Leute in der Mehrzahl, die bewußt Regeln brechen....

Ich persönlich halte mich fast immer an die vorgeschriebenen Regeln, dafür ist mir mein Hobby, Angeln, einfach zu wichtig.

irgendwo war ein Post, dass man die Regeln verstehen muss, damit man sie befolgt, naja... dass is meiner Meinung nach ganz dünnes Eis. Dann wird irgendwann ne Prüfung eingeführt, wo man sein Hintergrundwissen und Gesamtverständniss der Materie beweißen muss und ich behaupte mal, da bestehen keine 50% der Angler...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Wo du fremd bist, musst du die Regel einhalten. Wo vernünftige Menschen dich kennen, und wissen, dass du nicht betrügst, wird man dir "glauben", dass du den Fisch zu Hause vergraben wolltest, und dein Verhalten nicht sanktionieren. Ohne groß darüber zu diskutieren.



So siehts aus! Es könnte so einfach sein...


----------



## Tom (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> o) ...
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden:
> Du siehst dann Regeln und Gesetze eher als unverbindliche Vorschläge, bei denen sich jeder selber aussuchen kann, welche er für richtig hält und beachten will??



Das habe ich weder gesagt noch gemeint! Wer bitte ist so ein Gutmensch 
und hält sich immer und grundsätzlich zu 100% an Regeln und Gesetze??  
Legen wir den nicht jeden Tag die Regeln und Gesetze für uns neu aus?

Beispiel:
Morgens um 3:00h stehe ich an der roten Fußgängerampel und es ist weit und 
breit kein Fahrzeug zu sehen! Warte ich so lange bis es grün ist oder gehe ich 
bei Rot über die Ampel und breche das Gesetz?? 


"Der, der ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein."


Aber was mein Hobby Angeln angeht:
Da laufe ich immer Regelkonform, weil es mir zu wichtig ist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Wo du fremd bist, musst du die Regel einhalten. Wo vernünftige Menschen dich kennen, und wissen, dass du nicht betrügst,


Das find ich wiederum richtig spannend:
Regeln und Gesetze müssen scheinbar nur die anderen, die "Fremden" einhalten - wo man bekannt ist, kann man auch gegen Regeln verstossen..

Scheint dann doch mit dem hier zusammen zu passen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade in Vereinen wird ja intern oft gerne "weggesehen", wenn Regeln oder Gesetze "gedehnt" werden, wie hier ja so schön geschrieben wurde (z. B. lebende Köfis, Schonzeiten, Schonmaße, Mengenbegrenzungen, Besatzmaßnahmen etc.) ...
> 
> Meinst Du jetzt gerade die mit den "Rowdies"?
> 
> Oder sind die "Rowdies" immer nur die anderen????



Warum steht das dann nicht in Regeln und Gesetzen drin, dass die immer nur "für die anderen gelten", dann wär doch alles klar???


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Ach wäre das langweilig wenn sich alle immer an die regeln halten würden. Dann würden wir nämlich noch in afrika auf den bäumen sitzen. Und für die katholiken: wir wären noch im garten eden und da war angeln, glaube ich, auch verboten.


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



zokker schrieb:


> Ach wäre das langweilig wenn sich alle immer an die regeln halten würden. Dann würden wir nämlich noch in afrika auf den bäumen sitzen. Und für die katholiken: wir wären noch im garten eden und da war angeln, glaube ich, auch verboten.



würden wir uns nicht an Regeln halten hätten wir uns alle bereits die Schädel eingeschlagen.


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. Mai 2014)

*Doch Langeweile ? *



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden:


Nein hast du nicht, sonst würdest du ja nicht so viele Fragen stellen.   Nochmal: Dein Thread ist widersprüchlich, gegenüber deinem bisherigen kurzen und knackigen Auftreten, was das Thema vom Einhalten von Vorschriften anbelangt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich in meinem Beitrag vermitteln. Bisher wars Daumen nach oben, für diesen Thread halt nicht !



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Anarchist, Krimineller oder zivil Ungehorsamer von mir aus Blockwart.
> Die Leute sind alle alt genug das zu entscheiden.
> ...


Moin,
volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Norman B. (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> würden wir uns nicht an Regeln halten hätten wir uns alle bereits die Schädel eingeschlagen.


Wenn Dich nur die Regeln davon abhalten, anderen den Schädel einzuschlagen dann wäre es für alle besser wenn Du Dich sofort einweisen lässt.


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Wenn Dich nur die Regeln davon abhalten, anderen den Schädel einzuschlagen dann wäre es für alle besser wenn Du Dich sofort einweisen lässt.


Geschichte 6

War aber in anderen Zeiten eine übliche Vorgehensweise wenn ein das Gesicht nicht passte-dann führte man halt Regeln ein die das untersagten


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> würden wir uns nicht an Regeln halten hätten wir uns alle bereits die Schädel eingeschlagen.



Gab doch zeiten, da hat man sich die schädel, nach regeln, eingeschagen. Hat aber auch nix gebracht.


----------



## GeorgeB (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



> Thomas schrieb:
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *GeorgeB*
> 
> ...



Es ging hier um die gelegentlich abstruse anmutende Regelung des Vergrabens verletzter, untermaßiger Fische. Eher ein "moralisches" Problem. Extremfälle, für die es keine "gesunden" Regelungen geben kann.

Ansonsten bin ich wohl das, was die meisten Leute hier sind. Gelegenheitsanarchist, der weiß, dass es ohne Ordnung nicht geht, und sich deshalb daran hält. Gelegenheitsrowdy, der oft und auch nach 22 Uhr noch grillt, sich aber müht, niemanden dabei zu stören. Vielleicht auch  ein gesetzestreuer Gelegenheitskleinkrimineller. Gehorsamer Zivilist mit gelegentlich Anfällen von zivilem Ungehorsam, wenn die Situation es gebietet.

Mein Favorit ist die küstennahe Kleinbootangelei. Da fällt mir glücklicherweise kein Gesetz ein, gegen das ich verstoße. Ich release nicht einmal, da Meeresfisch lecker schmeckt. Mir ist aber schon mal ein Fisch aus der Hand gerutscht, den ich glücklicherweise auch nicht essen wollte. Selbst wenn das ein formaler Gesetzesverstoß wäre, würden ihn 99% aller Menschen mit "pfffttttt..." kommentieren. 

Sehe ich augenscheinlich schwarz angelnde Kinder an der Ostsee, die mich mit offensichtlich schlechtem Gewissen argwöhnisch beäugen, amüsiere ich mich königlich und halte den Mund. Sehe ich sie, wie sie deinen Zuchtforellenteich leer fischen, lese ich ihnen angemessen die Leviten. Macht jemand verbotenerweise kleine Reparaturarbeiten an seinem Boot an einem Gewässer, und müht sich dabei nichts zu versauen, schaue ich in eine andere Richtung. Schleift er ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste sein ganzes Boot ab, wie im Nachbarfred beschrieben, würde er mich kennenlernen. Und damit wäre ich dann auch ein Blockwarte hassender Gelegenheitsblockwart. 

Was bin ich also nun? Wahrscheinlich nur ein janz normaaaler Mensch.


----------



## Norman B. (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Geschichte 6
> 
> War aber in anderen Zeiten eine übliche Vorgehensweise wenn ein das Gesicht nicht passte-dann führte man halt Regeln ein die das untersagten


Ich lebe in der Gegenwart, lebst Du noch (weit) in der Vergangenheit? 
Nicht alles was geregelt wird ist auch vernünftig. In der von Dir herangezogenen Vergangenheit gab es unzählige berühmte Beispiele dafür. Auch heute gibt es Regeln welche jeglichen Realitätsbezug entbehren. Und diese sollen dennoch um jeden Preis eingehalten werden?


----------



## Tom (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

@ *GeorgeB*: Sehr treffend formuliert!  #6

Du triffst mit deinen Worten den Nagel für meinen Geschmack
genau auf den Punkt. Beispiele, wie du sie genannt hast, gibts
genug! 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## ronram (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Norman B. schrieb:


> [...]
> Nicht alles was geregelt wird ist auch vernünftig. [...] Auch heute gibt es Regeln welche jeglichen Realitätsbezug entbehren. [...]




Und genau das ist doch der Punkt.

Es gibt Regeln, die in einer entsprechenden Situation nicht den Nutzen stiften, für den sie erlassen worden sind, sondern bei strikter Einhaltung mehr schaden (Nutzen und Disnutzen sind hier zwar sehr subjektiv, aber gehen wir mal von einer allgemeinen, durchschnittlichen Wertevorstellung aus...wie z.B. dem Vergraben eines verletzten, untermaßigen Fisches und den 99% der Menschen, die mit "pppfffftttt" reagieren würden).

Aber da man nicht jedes Gesetz, jede Vorschrift und jede sonstige Regel für jeden nur möglich eintretenden Fall ausdifferenziert formulieren kann, bleibt einem gar nichts anderes übrig, als ggf. situationsabhängig zu entscheiden, ob die Regel Anwendung finden kann, oder nicht.

Genau das ist es doch auch, was ein Richter tut.
Gut, zugegeben, den Interpretationsspielraum, den ein Richter in einer Verhandlung hat, hat der Angler am Wasser natürlich nicht (im Bezug auf die rechtskräftige Urteilsbildung), aber, sollte es zu einer Verfolgung des Regelbruchs und zu einer Verhandlung vor einem Gericht kommen, besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit, dass der Richter (oder vllt vorher schon der Staatsanwalt) ebenfalls der Meinung ist, dass z.B. ein Fisch mit 1cm über dem Schonmaß durchaus wieder zurückgesetzt werden darf....was dann in einer Einstellung des Verfahrens endet.

So viel nur zu *Regeln müssen zwingend und immer und egal unter welchen Umständen und egal was es für Sanktionen gibt eingehalten werden.

*Das beste Beispiel ist doch der neue Personalausweis.
Man darf ihn nicht kopieren.
Macht man es trotzdem, droht keine Strafe.
Warum droht keine Strafe?
Möglicherweise, weil es ziemlich egal ist...


----------



## Sharpo (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



ronram schrieb:


> Und genau das ist doch der Punkt.
> 
> Es gibt Regeln, die in einer entsprechenden Situation nicht den Nutzen stiften, für den sie erlassen worden sind, sondern bei strikter Einhaltung mehr schaden (Nutzen und Disnutzen sind hier zwar sehr subjektiv, aber gehen wir mal von einer allgemeinen, durchschnittlichen Wertevorstellung aus...wie z.B. dem Vergraben eines verletzten, untermaßigen Fisches und den 99% der Menschen, die mit "pppfffftttt" reagieren würden).
> 
> ...




Genau bei diesem Beispiel hätte der Richter kein Ermessensspielraum wenn im Gesetz, in der Verordnung eine Entnahme vorgeschrieben ist.
Den einzigen Ermessensspielraum hätte er in der Höhe der Bestrafung.

Ein Richter hat sich an die Gesetze zu halten.


----------



## ronram (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Genau bei diesem Beispiel hätte der Richter kein Ermessensspielraum wenn im Gesetz, in der Verordnung eine Entnahme vorgeschrieben ist.
> Den einzigen Ermessensspielraum hätte er in der Höhe der Bestrafung.




Natürlich hat er die.

Nennt sich Geringfügigkeit...oder mangelndes öffentliches Interesse.


----------



## ronram (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ein Richter hat sich an die Gesetze zu halten.




Natürlich. Da hast du absolut Recht.

Jeder hat sich an die Gesetze zu halten.


Aber wo ein Gesetz gebrochen wird und die Strafverfolgung (hab vorhin ja auch den Staatsanwalt erwähnt), der Meinung ist, dass der Gesetzesbruch den Aufwand einer Hauptverhandlung nicht wert ist...oder nicht mal einen Strafbefehl wert ist, wird der Gesetzesbruch einfach nicht geahndet.

So einfach ist das hier in Deutschland.
Beleidige doch mal deinen Nachbarn (nein, mach es nicht:q, ist nur ein theoretisches Bsp.). Der zeigt dich dann an.
Die Staatsanwalschaft wird ermitteln, feststellen, dass kein öffentliches Interesse besteht und dich auf den Privatklageweg verweisen.

Klar, kann man auch echt Unglück haben und an einen Hardliner gelangen, der das bis zum bittersten Ende durchziehen will.

edit:
Stell dir nur mal die Schlagzeile in der B.zeitung vor:
-->
Mann geht ins Gefängnis, Fisch war 1cm zu lang. Gericht setzt Mörder auf freien Fuß
<--
Absurd, oder?

Ich hoffe mich versteht hier auch niemand falsch.
Ich will nicht sagen, dass man Gesetze und Vorschriften brechen und überschreiten soll, wenn man keine Bestrafung zu befürchten hat.
Ich sage nur, dass der Anreiz diese Regeln - falls man es für gerechtfertigt erachtet - zu überscheiten, steigt, wenn man davon ausgehen kann, dass es sowieso niemanden juckt.
Und genau das, denke ich, ist bei einem um 1cm maßigen Fisch der Fall.

nochmal edit:
Der Ermessenspielraum fängt ja schon beim Ordnungsamt und der Polizei an.
Je nach Regelbruch liegt es an dem jeweiligen Beamten, ob er nur eine mündliche Verwarnung ausspricht oder eine Anzeige schreibt.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



ronram schrieb:


> Natürlich hat er die.
> 
> Nennt sich Geringfügigkeit...oder mangelndes öffentliches Interesse.



Naja, bin kein Fachmann.

Der Staatwsanwalt wird prüfen ob es eine Anklage wert ist.
Oftmals wird die Sache dann gegen ein geringes Bußgeld nicht weiter verfolgt.

Knast wird es nicht geben. Mit nem Bußgeld  für die Ordnungswidrigkeit biste dabei.  


Die Anzeige wäre allein schon absurd.
Der Beweis schwimmt wieder im Wasser...


Beleidigungen des Nachbarn können teuer werden. 
Da machen die Richter kaum noch ein Auge zu.
Vogelzeigen etc....und er hat glaubwürdige Zeugen, da zahlste.


Desweiteren kann es passieren, dass die Pächter Dich verklagen.
Zivilklage.  


Ich denke mit ziemlicher sicherheit aber, kein F.- Aufseher oder auch Polizist wird einen Angler für eine Banalität anzeigen.
Die haben nämlich alle kein Bock auf den Papierkram etc.
Nur halt nicht übertreiben.

Theorie und Praxis halt.  
Kenne sogar F. Aufseher die selbst im Schongebiet angeln.  Aber man hält die Schnauze...i hatte da ja auch nix zu suchen.


----------



## ronram (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es kompliziert. Das Vergehen ist wahrscheinlich eine Ordnungswidrigeit. Das würde nicht mal vor dem Richter kommen sondern gegen eine Geldbuße eingestellt werden.




Jap, ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen, dass wir viel zu allgemein diskutiert haben.
Ist ja auch nicht immer einfach zu beurteilen, welcher Regelverstoß nun eine Straftat, eine Owi oder nur ein Verstoß gegen den Fischereierlaubnisvertrag darstellt.


Hier auf Seite 2 oder 3 hatte jemand geschrieben, dass er Angeln war, aber seinen Fischereierlaubnisschein vergessen hatte.
Er hatte alle anderen Papiere dabei und diese bei der Kontrolle vorgezeigt.
Dennoch wurde er festgehalten und die Polizei wurde hinzugezogen.
Das Festhalten war rechtswidrig.
Hat die eintreffende Polizei aber (ich habs jedenfalls nicht gelesen) nicht interessiert...obwohl sich das im Straftatbereich bewegt.

"Beleidigungen des Nachbarn können teuer werden. 
Da machen die Richter kaum noch ein Auge zu."
Beleidigung im Straßenverkehr wird verfolgt. Öffentliches Interesse
Sonst eher nicht. 
Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass der Beleidigende fein raus ist aus der Sache.
Natürlich kannst du den Privatklageweg gehen. Dann wird auch ein Richter ein Bußgeld verhängen.
Aaaber...das darf man selber erstmal vorfinanzieren. Diese Hürde muss man ersteinmal in Kauf nehmen.

"Desweiteren kann es passieren, dass die Pächter Dich verklagen.
Zivilklage.  "
Oh ja! Nicht zu unterschätzen. Kann viel unangenehmer werden als ne Owi oder auch eine Straftat.


----------



## Purist (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

In der SZ stand im Februar ein Artikel zum Thema Schwarzanglerverfolgung, demnach sollen 2012 von 2746 angezeigten Fällen lediglich 451 bestraft, als Quelle der Zahlen diente das Statistische Bundesamt.

Die Ursachen: Angeblich mangelndes öffentliches Interesse und Geringfügigkeit der Tat, Bagatelldelikte. Nur wer dabei zuviel mitnimmt bekommt Geldbußen, obgleich er laut dem StGB auch zwei Jahre Knast dafür kassieren könnte.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Purist schrieb:


> In der SZ stand im Februar ein Artikel zum Thema Schwarzanglerverfolgung, demnach sollen 2012 von 2746 angezeigten Fällen lediglich 451 bestraft, als Quelle der Zahlen diente das Statistische Bundesamt.
> 
> Die Ursachen: Angeblich mangelndes öffentliches Interesse und Geringfügigkeit der Tat, Bagatelldelikte. Nur wer dabei zuviel mitnimmt bekommt Geldbußen, obgleich er laut dem StGB auch zwei Jahre Knast dafür kassieren könnte.



Viele Vereine zeigen Schwarzangler schon gar nicht mehr an. Bringt nichts.
Man hat sogar nach einer Anzeige evtl. noch mehr Stress. Angler werden dann am Vereinsgewässer bedroht, Vereinsheim demoliert etc.

Zivilklage für 3- 4 Fische? Da ist der Weg zum Anwalt schon teurer.

Zum Thema, zur Frage...

ziviler ungehorsam.
Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


Ist das Wort Kriminell nicht zu hart für überwiegend Bagatellfälle?


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Schonzeit, Mindestmaß, Fangbegrenzung, sinnvoller Gewässerschutz usw.  alles gar kein Thema - sowas ist zugunsten des Gewässers und Bestands  sinnvoll und auch berechtigt. 

Da halte ich mich daher grundsätzlich dran - Müll rumwerfen etc. geht ebenfalls gar nicht.

Es  gibt jedoch (zumeist lokal vom Bewirtschafter erlassene)  (Zusatz-)Regeln, die IMO nix mit Bestands- oder Gewässerschutz zu tun  haben.:

Die riechen vielmehr irgendwie sehr stark nach gezielter  Fangverhinderung bzw. Anglervergraulung/-terrorisierung. Nach dem Motto:  Wir verderben möglichst vielen Leuten absichtlich die Freude am Angeln,  damit sie möglichst gar nicht mehr herkommen.

Wenn man bei solch  krassen Verbotslisten (inkl. stierster Angelzeit-Begrenzungen auf ein  paar poplige Stunden) aufzählt, was überhaupt erlaubt ist, ist man  schneller fertig.

Die (auch noch sehr teure) Karten-Kohle wird  aber offenbar dann doch sehr gerne einkassiert. Ansonsten erschließt es  sich mir nicht, warum man da überhaupt noch Angler ans Wasser lässt -  das wäre doch deutlich einfacher, wenn man da keine haben will.

Da sucht man dann schon mal nach möglichen Schlupflöchern, wenn man überhaupt etwas halbwegs normalen Angelspaß haben will.

Hat  IMO mit "normaler Schlupflochsuche" (Schonzeit-Umgehung etc.), "Geld  reinangeln" oder "No-Limits-Benehmen nach Gusto" dann überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Sondern  damit, dass man sich - im übertragenen Sinne - nicht auch noch seine  Atem-, Rülps- und Rückenkratz-Frequenz vorschreiben lassen will.

Denn wenn Regeln am Gewässer in Quasi-Totalitarismus ausarten, hörts irgendwo echt mal auf. Das macht einfach keinen Bock (was ja offenbar das Ziel solcher "Bestimmungen" ist).

Fehlt  nur noch, dass irgendwo irgendwann steht, dass man ausschließlich grüne  Schnüre, blaue Ruten mit höchstens 6 Ringen und max. 10 cm lange Posen  verwenden sowie dabei keine Gummistiefel tragen darf und obendrein einen runden Hut mit eckigen Applikationen auf der Rübe haben muss.

Bei massivem regionalem Gewässermangel können die Bewirtschafter halt lokal quasi erlassen, was sie wollen - es wird trotzdem noch geangelt und dafür (viel) bezahlt.


----------



## Purist (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ist das Wort Kriminell nicht zu hart für überwiegend Bagatellfälle?



Natürlich, aber rein rechtlich sind es ja keine, sie werden nur derzeit von der Justiz dazu gemacht. 

Wie war das eigentlich früher? Klar, Mittelalter: Hände ab.. aber vor ein paar Jahrzehnten?


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Ich kenne keinen Angler, der hunderprozentig gesetzeskonform seinem Hobby nachgeht!
Ich behaupte sogar, dass eine vernünftige Ausübung der Angelei überhaupt nicht ohne den einen oder anderen Verstoss möglich ist.
Ein Beispiel: an unserem Gewässer gibt es eine fast durchgehende Schilfwand, selbst an den wenigen vorhandenen freien Angelstellen kommt man nicht umhin, vorsichtig (unauffällig!) einige Halme zu entfernen, oder zu knicken, um überhaupt angeln zu können, dies ist aber eindeutig verboten!
Persönlich kann ich jeden verstehen, der sich seine Gesetzesauslegung so verbiegt, dass er damit leben kann.
Angeln ist hierzulande, derart überreguliert, dass man sich seine persönlichen "Nischen" schaffen muss!
Ob man dies nun Anarchie, b.z.w.Kriminell nennt, geht aber doch zu weit, höchstens ziviler Ungehorsam trifft da wohl zu.

Jürgen


----------



## Giggak (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Uh ha da sag ich besser mal nichts zu sonst artet das in einem 5 seitigen vortrag meiner seits aus...


----------



## Purist (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Angler, der hunderprozentig gesetzeskonform seinem Hobby nachgeht!
> Ich behaupte sogar, dass eine vernünftige Ausübung der Angelei überhaupt nicht ohne den einen oder anderen Verstoss möglich ist.
> ...
> Angeln ist hierzulande, derart überreguliert, dass man sich seine persönlichen "Nischen" schaffen muss!



Wenn du dich in unserem Land, das trifft auch auf andere zu, 100% gesetzeskonform verhalten willst, kommst du kaum noch zu etwas anderem. Du müsstest sämtliche Gesetzbücher und selbst kommunale Verordnungen auswendig lernen und die dann noch, bis ins kleinste Detail, richtig anwenden. Du wirst dabei auf sehr viel Absurdes stoßen, deutlich weniger Begreifbares wie im Angelbereich...

Aus dem Grund sehe ich gar keine Überregulierung beim Angeln, die Landesfischereigesetze sind sich, bis auf kleine Ausnahmen, relativ ähnlich, auf die wirklich relevanten Dinge (zählt die einmal ab, ich komme auf etwa 5) wird man bei der Prüfungsvorbereitung/Prüfung (hoffentlich) hingewiesen, den Rest bekommt man üblicher Weise mit dem Erlaubnisschein ausgehändigt. Bequemer geht's doch kaum. Das ist im restlichen Leben nicht so einfach, da darf man sich das alles selber zusammensuchen oder muss sogar zwecks Beratung zum Anwalt rennen. 

Was die Vereine im Rahmen der Landesfischereiordnung und anderer Gesetze daraus machen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Theoretisch darf ich auch fast nirgendwo vom Ufer aus angeln, überall Schilf, abbruchgefährdetes Ufer, Grün- oder Ackerland, oder, was nicht im Gesetz steht, Ochsen auf der Weide... die Wahrheit dahinter: Da hält sich keiner dran, die Bauern regt es nicht auf und die Kontrolleure interessiert's auch nicht. Folglich gibt's eben derlei Vorschriften, teilweise sogar im Bußgeldkatalog, weil einige da in der Vergangenheit besonderen Bockmist gebaut haben, was im Umkehrschluss aber nicht heisst, dass jeder der sich bei dem "Vergehen" vernünftig verhält und es in kleinem Rahmen begeht, gleich mit Bußgeldern rechnen muss. 
Genauer gesagt: Ein paar umgeknickte Schilfhalme sind doch etwas anderes wie Leute, die mit einer Motorsense ihren Angelplatz freischneiden.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> irgendwo war ein Post, dass man die Regeln verstehen muss, damit man sie befolgt, naja... dass is meiner Meinung nach ganz dünnes Eis.



Da hast Du wohl nur quergelesen...

Ich habe geschrieben, daß man, wenn man den Sinn einer Regel verstanden hat, auch weiß, wann man sie brechen kann...


----------



## thanatos (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Da hast Du wohl nur quergelesen...
> 
> Ich habe geschrieben, daß man, wenn man den Sinn einer Regel verstanden hat, auch weiß, wann man sie brechen kann...



#6 so isses ,z.B. Fangfenster für Karpfen vom Bewirtschafter und Kartenaussteller 35-50 cm ,kommen gar nicht mehr vor da sie sich in diesem Gewässer nicht vermehren und kein Neubesatz erfolgt ,die vom letzten sind weit über 70 cm
macht nur die C&Rler glücklich ,für mich ist das einfach Betrug
und ich sch....drauf.
Bin ich nun kriminell ???? 50 cm Karpfen waren mir immer zu lütt hab ich immer zurückgesetzt 
Mindestmaße,Schonzeiten,Schutzzonen geben einen Sinn
und werden auch eingehalten ansonsten -nicht erwischen lassen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Gerade gefunden in einem anderen Thread - Schwarzangler in Bayern..

http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/quer/140522-quer-schwarzangeln-100.html

Die Sendung mag ich eh, davon ab....


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*

Vor zwei Wochen Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft:
2 Anzeigen - 3 Angeln, 5 Fische in Plastiktüte. Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt.#d#q


----------



## GeorgeB (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angler: "Anarchisten", "kriminell" oder nur "zivil ungehorsam"*



> Vor zwei Wochen Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft:
> 2 Anzeigen - 3 Angeln, 5 Fische in Plastiktüte. Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt.



Um das beurteilen zu können, müsste man schon etwas genauere Infos haben.


----------

